# Learning the Lingo



## kevwishy (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello all,

I am hoping to move to Portugal in 2011. My first task is learning some of the lingo prior to scouting for a property, can anyone give me some direction on websites or courses which teach Portuguese please, places to get flash cards, download stuff etc

Regards
Kev


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi kevwishy

Below is a link to a program worth a try. One downside it will not work on Ubuntu Linux even with Crossover added. What is it you want to download?

Peter

http://www.byki.com


----------



## kevwishy (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Peter I will checkout the site. I am after downloading some Portuguese courses, cue cards and the like to work with off line, I am also after a couple of CDs to listen too to help me along with my Portuguese.

Regards
Kev


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi kevwishy

Just had a look on Ebay and there are a number of Learn to speak Portuguese. There is a link below. Hope that helps.

Peter

learn portuguese, Books, Comics Magazines, Computing, Local Services items at low prices on eBay.co.uk


----------



## kevwishy (Aug 11, 2009)

*Learn the Lingo*

Thanks Peter, will start scouting through them tonight

Kev


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi,

We've started learning Portuguese using EuroTalk. It's very basic, but the lesssons are clear, concise and easy to follow. We'll be in Portugal in about 6months or so. I plan to make up my own flash cards, using words and phrases I want to remember.


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I see that if you are using one of the smaller netbooks without a CD/DVD drive that EuroTalk offers something on a flash drive/USB (in case you don't have an external CD/DVD to use). Interesting...


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

thepilotswife said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've started learning Portuguese using EuroTalk. It's very basic, but the lesssons are clear, concise and easy to follow. We'll be in Portugal in about 6months or so. I plan to make up my own flash cards, using words and phrases I want to remember.


We recommend BBC Active Portuguese which consists of 2 CDs and a book. It's on offer at £14.99 from the BBC website.


----------



## Marian (Jul 9, 2009)

*Michel Thomas Method*

Hello

You might want to try the Michel Thomas Method - which is a purely audio approach to building a knowledge of the language. It helps you learn Portuguese in the way that you learned your native language. Foundation & Advanced courses available from Amazon / ebay etc. You can copy to an MPs player.

Online visit learningportuguese.co.uk

Boa sorte!


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Marian said:


> Hello
> 
> You might want to try the Michel Thomas Method - which is a purely audio approach to building a knowledge of the language. It helps you learn Portuguese in the way that you learned your native language. Foundation & Advanced courses available from Amazon / ebay etc. You can copy to an MPs player.
> 
> ...


Thank Marian, but I need to see it as well as listen due to hearing clarity problem.


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

shoemanpete said:


> We recommend BBC Active Portuguese which consists of 2 CDs and a book. It's on offer at £14.99 from the BBC website.


Thanks, I'll check that out!


----------

